# Smoked Curing Salt



## forkin pork (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey I was just thinking, has anyone ever used a smoked salt for curing?
Store bought may be expensive, but how about making your own smoked salt first?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

You can't cure with salt...   You need nitrite to cure meat....


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2017)

Smoked salt?


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 31, 2017)

Yah daveo your right, but there is always some regular salt in there, right?
Unless I guessing things wrong.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2017)

forkin pork said:


> Yah daveo your right,* but there is always some regular salt in there, right?*
> Unless I guessing things wrong.



In where ???   You were speaking of "smoking salt for curing"...  Are you thinking of smoking cure#1 or something ??  Or just the salt you add to the meat..   
I wouldn't smoke cure#1...  The acid in the smoke may have some effect prior to the cure  doing it's job...  
The chemical reaction between the nitrite and botulism has been tested and proven, although they are not sure of the reaction, as I understand it...
Here's another opportunity to mention....   Do not change curing recipes...


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 31, 2017)

Yup your right "Do not change recipe"
But I'm just basically talking about the regular old kosher salt we add to the meats that are going to be cured.
Example; recipe calls for lets say cup of regular kosher salt and 1 table spoon of cure #2
After the smoking the regular kosher salt, you add the required amount of cure#2, then use as directed.
The cure salt is not smoked, just added to the regular salt and spices, if any.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2017)

Why not? If you are making up your own cure, isn't the *other *93.25% salt?
So why not use smoked salt?


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok, I think I get it. You are actually using a cure. You’re just wanting to smoke an ingredient. Salt. (?)
People smoke everything from popcorn to Cheetos, why not salt.
Whatever..


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 31, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Ok, I think I get it. You are actually using a cure. You’re just wanting to smoke an ingredient. Salt. (?)
> People smoke everything from popcorn to Cheetos, why not salt.
> Whatever..



I tried smokin Banana peels in the 1960's....
But couldn't keep them lit. :cool:

I did get some smoked paprika the other day.


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 1, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I tried smokin Banana peels in the 1960's....
> But couldn't keep them lit. :cool:


Your killing me CUZ! But your from Cali so I understando_O



smokeymose said:


> Ok, I think I get it. You are actually using a cure. You’re just wanting to smoke an ingredient. Salt. (?)
> People smoke everything from popcorn to Cheetos, why not salt.


Yah that what I'm talk about, I mean we have to use the salt, why not use smoked salt, either store bought or homemade.
Made,  add a nice subtle Smokey flavor , "A"!

I'm surprised no one has brought this up before, seem rather simple question.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 1, 2018)

I've smoked kosher salt before and used it as a seasoning.

Don't see why you couldn't use it in place of unsmoked salt in your recipes.


----------



## Braz (Jan 1, 2018)

I smoke sea salt but use it for a finishing salt, or on a steak before cooking rather than as an ingredient. I'd think the smoke flavor would get pretty lost in something like a brine and not be worth the effort.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2018)

Why not give it a try.
A lot of the guys smoke salt, just as long as you don't smoke the cure #1 or #2.
Then I don't see a problem.
If your using a dry cure I'm sure some of the smoke flavor would come thru in the final product.
Keep us posted.
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 1, 2018)

Would the proper terminology for Smoked Salt be "Brown Salt"?
(As opposed to Pink Cure)
And if you swear a lot, would that make blue salt?

Makes me want to try smokin some salt for a try.
Which of course leads to smoked peppercorns....

And away we go...


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 1, 2018)

Well Braz, I would not use it in a brine, I believe your right, the flavor would most likely get lost.
I'm gonna try it one day, in hopes that it will lend a touch of smokey flavor to my dry cure sausage.
I'll try it on maybe 5 Lbs, and no smoking the cure #1 or #2      'Igot it!"


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I tried smokin Banana peels in the 1960's....
> But couldn't keep them lit. :cool:
> 
> I did get some smoked paprika the other day.



Sonny,
I knew some guys back then on the other side of the world who could have showed you how to keep those Banana peels lit.
Bear

And @ "Forkin Pork" Smoked Salt is Awesome, but I wouldn't smoke the cure.

Bear


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

No .... No smoking the cure!
But the title, does get attention.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 2, 2018)

I do know folks who think smoking is the cure...


----------



## forkin pork (Jan 2, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I do know folks who think smoking is the cure...


Oh you guys do crack me up once in a blue moon........That's a goodin!


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2018)

I have done salt before does not get a deep enough flavor IMHO Paprika does I have been using it in my UMAI sausages
Richie
http://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/eggs-paprika-chex-mix.261204/


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 3, 2018)

I just smoked some more sea salt. 2 trays of AMPNS filled with B&B Hickory Pellets.
Love those B&B pellets, great flavor.
Smoke salt adds quite a bit of flavor.


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice to see someone tried it and it works, I knew it!
Also, thanks for that tip on B&B pellets


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey ACE, I'm having trouble finding the B&B Pellet brand, do you or anyone else have a link?


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 3, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Hey ACE, I'm having trouble finding the B&B Pellet brand, do you or anyone else have a link?



 I purchased mine at a Wal-Mart Super Center. If I come across a link i'll post it. I really like them. I use the apple and hickory. i'll post a picture of the bag so you know what to look for.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 3, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Hey ACE, I'm having trouble finding the B&B Pellet brand, do you or anyone else have a link?



I don't profess to be an expert on pellets, but i''l be sure to post a picture or a link as ASAP.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 3, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Nice to see someone tried it and it works, I knew it!
> Also, thanks for that tip on B&B pellets



Evenin' forkin pork. Here's a pic of some smoked sea salt! Cheap stuff, from the dollar store.


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh yah that salt looks great, I also found out that B&B pellets are now called BBQr's Delight. I ordered 3 - 1lb bags to try, Cherry, Apple and Sugar Maple, which I never heard of.
I have a fruity sweet side to me, believe it or not.
Thanks again Buddy.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 4, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> Oh yah that salt looks great, I also found out that B&B pellets are now called BBQr's Delight. I ordered 3 - 1lb bags to try, Cherry, Apple and Sugar Maple, which I never heard of.
> I have a fruity sweet side to me, believe it or not.
> Thanks again Buddy.



Cool. The salt was cold smoked, and still picked up some great color and flavor. I cold smoked some whole black peppercorns and crushed red peppers too.

Interested to hear what you think about the B&B/BBQr's Delight pellets.


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 4, 2018)

I will let you know, I'm guessing next week right after my pellets arrive I will smoke salt, peppercorns and red pepper too
I'm looking forward to trying the pellets and my new A-MAZE-N smoker tray. It comes with pellets but they don't say what kind, probable a mix, so will use on something else.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 4, 2018)

forkin pork said:


> I will let you know, I'm guessing next week right after my pellets arrive I will smoke salt, peppercorns and red pepper too
> I'm looking forward to trying the pellets and my new A-MAZE-N smoker tray. It comes with pellets but they don't say what kind, probable a mix, so will use on something else.



I think the brand that came with my first tray was SmokeHouse Products Hickory Pellets.


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 4, 2018)

Ya know what, how bad can it be, gonna use the A-MAZE-N tray with the pellets it came with, after all it's only salt & pepper.:)


----------



## muddydogs (Feb 4, 2018)

So what the question or problem? Smoke some salt and use it when you want. I use smoked sea salt when smoking meat and the recipe calls for salt, salt is salt so if you want to use it in a recipe then do.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 4, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> So what the question or problem? Smoke some salt and use it when you want. I use smoked sea salt when smoking meat and the recipe calls for salt, salt is salt so if you want to use it in a recipe then do.



I don't think there necessarily was a problem to begin with...

Some members thought too deeply, in my opinion, and thought the OP wanted to use smoked salt instead of cure. Forkin' Pork will answer that, i'm sure.

Seems like some members here(not you), love to sharp-shoot every question, technique, recipe from a blog etc., and disparage the member posting the question.

I like to visit for information and could really use less of the condescencion displayed by a few around here.

I agree with you. want to use smoked salt in a recipe, then do it.


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 4, 2018)

No your right, I was just over thinking things, I like fruit woods, and salt is salt, don't really matter what I smoke with.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2018)

bill ace 350 said:


> I don't think there necessarily was a problem to begin with...
> 
> Some members thought too deeply, in my opinion, and *thought the OP wanted to use smoked salt instead of cure. *Forkin' Pork will answer that, i'm sure.




Exactly---But mainly because every now & then someone actually wants to do that.

This Bear Loves Smoked Salt, but I try not to use any salt at all, so the better it tastes the harder it is, so I no longer smoke it.

Bear


----------



## forkin pork (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes I was just basically want salt that was smoked, as I never heard of it being done. I too have to stay way from salt with my bad heart, I should probable stay away from a lot of the stuff we make, but everything in moderation.
So, I figure, when I use a pinch of salt, why not smoked salt, but I can also understand that some people have asked to use it in place of cure. No No, I would never do that.


----------

